# Trunk smells like gas please help!!!



## NWAjetta01 (Oct 14, 2009)

So a few days ago i started to get a hing of gas inside my car as i was driving with the windows up. The smells still is there 3 days later and when i went to move my sub today the smell is very intense in the trunk! I don't know how this could happen, i'm bout to go tear out the carpet in the truck to see if i can find the problem. Is there any problems the MK4 2.0 has had with this, tried searching google and here. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

NWAjetta01 said:


> So a few days ago i started to get a hing of gas inside my car as i was driving with the windows up. The smells still is there 3 days later and when i went to move my sub today the smell is very intense in the trunk! I don't know how this could happen, i'm bout to go tear out the carpet in the truck to see if i can find the problem. Is there any problems the MK4 2.0 has had with this, tried searching google and here. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Can't imagine that this would happen randomly. The fuel system is usually pretty well isolated from the interior. I suppose drilling with a long enough bit from inside the spare tire well could hit the tank. 

Stupid question, but you haven't recently transported any portable gas cans lately, have you?


----------



## NWAjetta01 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have not. The other thing is i recently cut off my back muffler because i'll be replacing it soon...maybe this has to do with it? I had it cut off for a week before i noticed the smell. Car runs for about 20 min before i can pick up the smell.


----------



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

NWAjetta01 said:


> I have not. The other thing is i recently cut off my back muffler because i'll be replacing it soon...maybe this has to do with it? I had it cut off for a week before i noticed the smell. Car runs for about 20 min before i can pick up the smell.


You'd be well off to find this, quick. Since the odor is strong in the truck, start there. Take everything out... everything. Get the carpet, spare tire (if you have it) and the sub out of there. Make sure you don't have actual fuel (wet). It's probably only vapor, but you want to make sure.

I'm thinking a low pressure test of the tank when you get it empty and a check of the fuel lines.

You haven't gotten any random CELs lately have you? If there is a pressure leak in the tank, like having the cap off/loose or a puncture, it'll throw a CEL. Any engine problems like hesitation under moderate or hard acceleration?


----------



## NWAjetta01 (Oct 14, 2009)

No lights have come on recently, took out everything yesterday and didn't see anything that looked like a leak and checked fuel lines under the car. After doing some tests today w/ the AC on vs off it seems as if its the ac giving off a foul smell. I got the car over the winter and never had any odor problems but now in the summer running the AC it'll start. Anything to help this?


----------



## NWAjetta01 (Oct 14, 2009)

update...took it to the dealership and they're going to have to replace the fuel pump regulator, parts and labor is around $550. This sound bout right? They also said if this doesn't fix the leak then they have more tests to run.


----------



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

NWAjetta01 said:


> update...took it to the dealership and they're going to have to replace the fuel pump regulator, parts and labor is around $550. This sound bout right? They also said if this doesn't fix the leak then they have more tests to run.


Really? Did you Google for this? I did but couldn't find anything for a fuel pump regulator, only fuel pump relay and fuel pressure regulator. Both are very inexpensive and you could probably DIY for 1/10 the quote.

And I can't understand how the fuel pressure regulator, located in the engine bay or the fuel pump relay (which is electrical) could cause a fuel smell in your truck but not cause any engine related symptoms.

With dealerships, as long as you've got money, they've got "solutions". Maybe they'll try the O2 sensor next.


----------



## NWAjetta01 (Oct 14, 2009)

They said something about an o-ring not sealing correctly or something. IDK, I did fill my tank up half way today and tighten the hell out of the gas cap to see if this changes anything.


----------



## kene_aba (May 7, 2010)

NWAjetta01 said:


> update...took it to the dealership and they're going to have to replace the fuel pump regulator, parts and labor is around $550. This sound bout right? They also said if this doesn't fix the leak then they have more tests to run.


If it doesnt fix it they have more tests??....That sounds like one great mechanic. I would turn around and get the f*** out of there!! Maybe if we swap in a new motor it will get rid of the smell but that doesn't work I've got a few other motors we can swap in for you to try. This is going to take alot of time and patience and money so if you are commited then I am too


----------



## kene_aba (May 7, 2010)

I remember when I replaced my fuel pump on my Audi and the fittings werent completely tightened and I got this very pungent gas leak. I unhooked the fittings and re-threaded it very tight and the leak and smell was gone. I'd check that. Check the gas filler neck/hose in the trunk behind the interior panel/carpeting. Maybe its a leak from there. If it was thats a very easy fix. Also if you are going to work on the fuel system yourself be very careful. Before doing anything relieve the pressure in the fuel system. I usually run the car and pull the Fuel Pump fuse/relay and let the car stall out and for extra comfort I will try and start the car again to get all the pressure out.


----------



## NWAjetta01 (Oct 14, 2009)

Took it in for that to get fixed and it ended up not being the problem. They believe now that it maybe a cracked tank or an evap hose has a leak somewhere. I do have an amp in my trunk and I'll post a pick of where the ground is but I don't believe what that's the case. Luckily I haven't been charged for the 2 days my car was in the shop....this is getting annoying however.


----------



## NWAjetta01 (Oct 14, 2009)

Here's where my ground is. That screw is about 1 inch. I just took it out to see if the smell got worse and luckily it didn't and the screw doesn't smell but I guess it is possible it could have cracked the gas tank?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

How long have you had the amp there? Where'd you mount your subwoofer? Where all did you drill holes?

What are your other mods?

Also, the smell began when you cut off the muffler. I'd look there first (assuming the sound system wasn't a recent mod).

Don't throw money at it aimlessly. Jesus.


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

what did you cut the muffler off with? did you hit the tank with the blade?


----------



## kene_aba (May 7, 2010)

NWAjetta01 said:


>


It doesn't have anything to do with the gas leak, but I would recommend you cut down your ground cable to your amp. It shouldn't really be any longer then a foot at the most!! Trust me it makes a difference. Otherwise you made the right choice on what looks to be 4awg power and ground cables. Are those Stinger wires??

Did you figure out the leak yet?


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Are you getting a CEL with an evap system code?

Here's something to check: lift up the rear seat and open the access hatch on the right side of the floor. This allows you to get at the top of the fuel tank at the opening for the fuel lines, fuel pump, and sender.

You'll see a big plastic ring around the opening. Loosen (counterclockwise--it's threaded like a bottle cap) and remove it. You might have to disconnect the electrical connector on top.

Lift up the fuel pump / sender assembly. Check the condition of the rubber gasket around the upper lip. If it is crushed, folded over, ripped, or whatever, it will allow fumes to leak out and probably get inside your car. A new gasket is probably around $12 to $15.

When you reassemble it, make sure the gasket stays in place. It's very easy to let it slip out of place and get folded under the pump / sender assembly, and that will cause a leak.

While you have the hatch off, visually check what you can see of the top of the tank. Look for any cracks or holes.


----------

